# Форум на русском языке  > Основы информационной безопасности  > Общая сетевая безопасность  > А правда ли, что...  >  Где прячется вирус???

## freemus

Добрый день!
Правда ли, что переустановка Виндовс и форматирование хард-диска ГАРАНТИРОВАННО избавит от вируса?
И если нет, то где в таком случае может находиться этот самый вирус?
Заранее благодарю, с уважением,
freemus

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## thyrex

В большинстве случаев помогает. Если вирус в MBR, то может и не помочь

----------


## freemus

Спасибо за обнадёживающую информацию, thyrex!
А если всё-таки в MBR, нельзя ли и её как-нибудь "форматнуть"? (Ну, чтоб наверняка))
Я так понимаю, антивир её не проверяет (в частности, Каспер. А если и проверяет, то ничего не видит.)

----------


## thyrex

Например, *fixmbr* с консоли восстановления для Windows XP или *bootrec /fixmbr* для Vista и выше . Но лучше семь раз подумать прежде, чем переходить к столь радикальной команде

----------

